# Question you always wanted to know the answer to?



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Ok..if you have a question that you really want answering you can ask it here  and let's see if someone on the forum has the answer...see how clued up we all are (Yep I'm bored today lol :laugh

My question that I always wanted to know is....

Do teachers have annual leave on top of the time off they get for school holidays?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Dont know the answer but surely not:confused1:

My question, which religion is the right one and does repenting on my death bed get me through the pearly gates:lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Girl4 said:


> Ok..if you have a question that you really want answering you can ask it here  and let's see if someone on the forum has the answer...see how clued up we all are (Yep I'm bored today lol :laugh
> 
> My question that I always wanted to know is....
> 
> Do teachers have annual leave on top of the time off they get for school holidays?


Not sure they do, also not 100% on that, but I think their basically off when the chavvy's are, and thats it. :confused1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I would like to know why we can't punish seriouse criminals with a " Eye for an Eye " attitude...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Girl4 said:


> Do teachers have annual leave on top of the time off they get for school holidays?


No they don't and the number of hours they work per week isn't even limited. Teachers are, in general, contracted to work a certain number of hours per year and that includes things like parents' evenings and open days.

I have always wanted to know why women always to go to the loo in pairs.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Why the hell my best mate has a longer length than me.

Seriously, it ****es me off.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Also, did anyone really ever land on the moon? Like i want answers and proof from the goverment

I realise that cant be answered here lol!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

you can't booked time out of college for holidays ect...

women going to the loo in pairs ... ermmm lots of reasons .. but mainly to keep one another company.

question... (i'm house sitting) .. the uv lights for the lizards has stopped working.. will they still be alive on monday ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Why the hell my best mate has a longer length than me.
> 
> Seriously, it ****es me off.


 "Best mate" as in "bum buddy"? 

Heres a serious question do you guys who compare cocks whip them out side by side and measure them or what? :confused1:

I would be worried about those lizards animals like that are often not resistant to temprature changes....really depends on the type of lizard.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> you can't booked time out of college for holidays ect...
> 
> women going to the loo in pairs ... ermmm lots of reasons .. but mainly to keep one another company.
> 
> question... (i'm house sitting) .. the uv lights for the lizards has stopped working.. will they still be alive on monday ??


 I think they'll still be alive but i think its really unhealthy to them, can anyone fix them?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

u should realy get that sorted asap cardio sux


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

my question...

why do women isist on wittering through tv programs you have been looking forward to all week and then go silent when you want to chat?


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> I think they'll still be alive but i think its really unhealthy to them, can anyone fix them?


they've got the heat mat.. but theres no shops open which sells the uv light that i need until monday.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Con said:


> Heres a serious question do you guys who compare cocks whip them out side by side and measure them or what? :confused1:


I just tend to see how far back it goes... pre-molar, molar, uvula...


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

is it possible to totally disintergrate a person with a cheese grater?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I just tend to see how far back it goes... pre-molar, molar, uvula...


 PMSL i just threw up a little in my mouth:laugh:

Got to agree with slamdog, when i am watching tv or on the net the gf wont shut up but then when i actually feel up for a chat she goes "oh i have nothing to talk about really":cursing:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I just tend to see how far back it goes... pre-molar, molar, uvula...


 :huh:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> is it possible to totally disintergrate a person with a cheese grater?


depends on how much time you've got :tongue:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Con said:


> "Best mate" as in "bum buddy"?
> 
> Heres a serious question do you guys who compare cocks whip them out side by side and measure them or what? :confused1:
> 
> I would be worried about those lizards animals like that are often not resistant to temprature changes....really depends on the type of lizard.


No heres how its done, right you undertake the visual test which involves a third party looking at both of you naked and deciding who's appears biggest. Next test is whilst erect, this is undertaken in private with a tape measure, gentleman rules apply so no lieing. Disclaimer-Im not homosexual. No offers Please.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> No heres how its done, right you undertake the visual test which involves a third party looking at both of you naked and deciding who's appears biggest. Next test is whilst erect, this is undertaken in private with a tape measure, gentleman rules apply so no lieing. Disclaimer-Im not homosexual. No offers Please.


 Is the third party male or female, also i hope your taking girth into account because girth monsters such as my self get a raw deal if only going for lenght alone

Liam Dmcc's comment meant he knows how big a guys cock is by how far down his throat it will go:cool:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> is it possible to totally disintergrate a person with a cheese grater?


You been really thinking about that one haven't you? :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't actually believe that you had to explain that one, Con... what do they teach them at Newcastle these days?!?

I want to know why Bob Crow of the RMT is such a cnut.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Con said:


> Is the third party male or female, also i hope your taking girth into account because girth monsters such as my self get a raw deal if only going for lenght alone
> 
> Liam Dmcc's comment meant he knows how big a guys cock is by how far down his throat it will go:cool:


I'm so innocent.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Is the third party male or female, also i hope your taking girth into account because girth monsters such as my self get a raw deal if only going for lenght alone
> 
> Liam Dmcc's comment meant he knows how big a guys cock is by how far down his throat it will go:cool:


Girth is measured in the erect test! No the third party must be a male, This is considered homosexual therefore it must stay true to the cause, however any looking at the other mans penis other than educational purposes results in a group bumming, and no this is not gay its making him into a man.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Liam said:


> I'm so innocent.


Evidently.... Uni will open your eyes (and other things I'm sure).


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> No heres how its done, right you undertake the visual test which involves a third party looking at both of you naked and deciding who's appears biggest.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh a graph can be made aswell, girth to length ratio, all depends on your time frame.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I have always wanted to know why women always to go to the loo in pairs.


I don't know. I don't :tongue:



dmcc said:


> I just tend to see how far back it goes... pre-molar, molar, uvula...


LOL!!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Oh a graph can be made aswell, girth to length ratio, all depends on your time frame.


Everyone over the age of about 30 is now thinking of the Norwegian Leather Industry...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Beklet said:


> LOL!!! :lol: :thumb:


Hmm, the lady speaks from experience....!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

why are women obssesed with squeezing zits ??


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> I agree....you guys always twist every thread into a batty boy one :laugh: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

need2getbigger said:


> why are women obssesed with squeezing zits ??


I just read that as "squeezing tits"....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Oh a graph can be made aswell, girth to length ratio, all depends on your time frame.


 Out line this "graph" so i can work out just how much of a mass monster i really am

This thread is fvcked:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> LOL I take offence at being called a batty boy you know, i have feelings too. Besides thats what 10 years in the pen does to you! JOKE:tongue: I apologise for ruining your thread:beer:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

dmcc said:


>


 LOL REPS!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I just read that as "squeezing tits"....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

did`nt think tits were your chosen area


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Why do creationists believe the earth is only 10,000 years old when there is overwhelming scientific evidence against it?

And do all threads end up sexually charged no matter the start topic?:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

3weights said:


> Why do creationists believe the earth is only 10,000 years old when there is overwhelming scientific evidence against it? *Because they say that the "evidence was put there by god to fool non-believers".*
> 
> And do all threads end up sexually charged no matter the start topic?:laugh: *In General Conversation, yes...*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Hmm, the lady speaks from experience....!


Nah I have a shocking gag reflex :sad: I use my hands - if I can get both hands along the length, it's all good :thumb: (I do have very small hands though)



need2getbigger said:


> why are women obssesed with squeezing zits ??


Because it's fun. I thought men would like the fact we enjoy playing with things till the white stuff squirts out...... :whistling: 



3weights said:


> And do all threads end up sexually charged no matter the start topic?:laugh:


Not all, but I'm a pervert and a lech


----------



## lottie (Aug 4, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> Ok..if you have a question that you really want answering you can ask it here and let's see if someone on the forum has the answer...see how clued up we all are (Yep I'm bored today lol )
> 
> My question that I always wanted to know is....
> 
> Do teachers have annual leave on top of the time off they get for school holidays?


I wish I got the school hols off. Sure the kids are off for the school hols but it doesn't mean the teachers aren't working.

I teach and the time I get off varies. It depends upon how much marking I have and how much planning and prep I need to do. I would estimate I take 8 weeks leave (including bank holidays).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Beklet said:


> I'm a pervert and a lech


And that differentiates you from the rest of us here because.....?


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Beklet said:


> )
> 
> Because it's fun. I thought men would like the fact we enjoy playing with things till the white stuff squirts out...... :whistling:


pmsl :lol: couldn't have put that better!!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Why is chicken called chicken, and fish is called fish. But cow is called beef, and pig is called pork?


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> I apologise for ruining your thread:beer:


 not ruined anything as far as I can tell dude


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

My question that I always wanted to know is....

Do teachers have annual leave on top of the time off they get for school holidays?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> And that differentiates you from the rest of us here because.....?


It doesn't - I do say I find myself in excellent company on this forum! :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

kawikid said:


> Why is chicken called chicken, and fish is called fish. But cow is called beef, and pig is called pork?


Because the French bastardised our language about 300 years ago and introduced the fashion of calling a hoofed mammal one name in the farmyard but another on the plate. Olde Englyshe was like German - e.g. pig meat is called Schwein in the barn and on the plate.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Because it's fun. I thought men would like the fact we enjoy playing with things till the white stuff squirts out...... :whistling:


 I can think of more enjoyable ways of getting white stuff to squirt on a womans fingers:cool2:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Con said:


> does repenting on my death bed get me through the pearly gates:lol:


On a more serious note.....yeah it does if you want to really repent  ....well they are my beliefs anyway :tongue:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Because the French bastardised our language about 300 years ago and introduced the fashion of calling a hoofed mammal one name in the farmyard but another on the plate. Olde Englyshe was like German - e.g. pig meat is called Schwein in the barn and on the plate.


How come you are always such a fountain of knowledge? :laugh:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

how do we know the alphabet starts with an A and ends with Z

Maybe who ever thought the alphabet up started with a Z and ended with an A and who`s to say all the other letters are in the right order..


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you believe in fate? As in major events are mapped out for you?


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Do you believe in fate? As in major events are mapped out for you?


Mmmm is fate the same as destiny? :confused1:

I personally reckon everything is mapped out and nothing we can do can change that.

YounGun what are your thoughts about the question you asked?


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> how do we know the alphabet starts with an A and ends with Z
> 
> Maybe who ever thought the alphabet up started with a Z and ended with an A and who`s to say all the other letters are in the right order..


Yeah lol....and who decided to call things what they are...I mean why is a chair a chair and not called a door...iykwim?

:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Girl4 said:


> How come you are always such a fountain of knowledge? :laugh:


Because I read and retain a lot of crap trivia....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i have always wondered why people who are genuinely gay tend to fancy people of their own sex who have strong qualities of the opposite sex

i.e gay guys fancying camp guys (isnt that feminine)

lesbian women fancying other butch women

i know i am over generalising but why dont butch lesbians wanna fcuk Jessica Alba ... if they wanna fcuk summit butch why not fcuk a man

sorry if this is overgeneralizing and i hope it dont offend


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Who was that person who looked at a cow and thought "I might just give those things a squeeze and drink whatever comes out"???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shaun, if I wanted to make the sex with someone that feminine, I'd go for an actual woman and at least have the fun of playing with her boobs....


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> Mmmm is fate the same as destiny? :confused1:
> 
> I personally reckon everything is mapped out and nothing we can do can change that.
> 
> YounGun what are your thoughts about the question you asked?


I believe in it, i have some events in my life where i should have died, and i suppose things happen for a reason i like to believe.

Edit: This is for major events, i believe how you live your life is down to you, its working around what life throws at you!


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> i have always wondered why people who are genuinely gay tend to fancy people of their own sex who have strong qualities of the opposite sex
> 
> i.e gay guys fancying camp guys (isnt that feminine)
> 
> ...


Ohhh have always wondered that too Shaun!

You would think if they like someone of the same sex it's coz of their femininity/butchness so why go for the opposite


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Who was that person who looked at a cow and thought "I might just give those things a squeeze and drink whatever comes out"???


 ummmmm,,,, not the same guy that mistook a stallion for a cow :whistling:

along the same line who the he** decided to bang a shep and why would that guy want to try it :confused1: :no:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

In contrast to my last question i have always wondered if a tree branch snaps in a forest and no one is there to hear it ... does it make a sound

and before someone says of course it does , the sound that we hear is the conversion of longitudinal waves (vibrations) into an electrical impulse which the brain interprets as sound. Without an ear and a brain to interpret the waves the air would just vibrate ... that isnt sound ?????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Who decided time?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

need2getbigger said:


> I can think of more enjoyable ways of getting white stuff to squirt on a womans fingers:cool2:


Oh yes so can I but squeezing spots is slightly more acceptable in public 



ShaunMc said:


> lesbian women fancying other butch women
> 
> i know i am over generalising but why dont butch lesbians wanna fcuk Jessica Alba ... if they wanna fcuk summit butch why not fcuk a man
> 
> sorry if this is overgeneralizing and i hope it dont offend


Ha ha I've always wondered why 'typical' lesbians try to look more like men. :laugh:

Watched a programme once where this lesbian couple both wanted to become men. They got started on the testosterone and stuff, and started getting more manly then they realised they fancied women so had to split up - that was proper ****ed up!! :confused1:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> I believe in it, i have some events in my life where i should have died, and i suppose things happen for a reason i like to believe.
> 
> Edit: This is for major events, i believe how you live your life is down to you, its working around what life throws at you!


there is a branch of philosophy that suggests there is no such thing as free will so all is pre determined or on a set course ... when you read it , it makes sense ...


----------



## lottie (Aug 4, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> Ohh really interesting. So basically even though you technically have the time off during the hols you still have to go in depending on how much marking you have to do?
> 
> Are you never tempted to just mark everything correct to get it all done quicker then you can have more time off?
> 
> Edited to add that the original question I asked has been on my mind since being about 8 (sad I know  lol) so am really interested in this answer.


It's not quite as simple as that!

Students are given coursework as part of the final assessment. This is moderated by the exam board. I would love to give them A BUT instead I need to write comments about how they can improve and also mark the final copies properly.

Equally students need to be able to learn from mistakes. Lots of my time goes into guessing what questions are likely to come up in exams and then preparing exams and model answers. If I marked them all correct then the students wouldn't be able to learn from their mistakes.

I also run drop in sessions after school and revision sessions through holidays.

This week for example I went into school to pick up the grades and coursework feedback from the exam board . I now can prepare a report on how the grades measure up to last year and measure them against marks that they are "predicted" to get based on other testing e.g. SAT's

I will also now look at the coursework piece I set last year and tweak it according to moderators feedback or maybe even write a new one. I can now look at my teaching material and adapt them or develop different ones.

I will say that I am looking to leave the teaching profession as I would like a work/life balance. I miss having weekends. I did work in industry prior to becoming a teacher and quite honestly I prefer working in industry.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

why do cats coff up hair balls ????

i'm not having a good day!!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> why do cats coff up hair balls ????
> 
> have you seen the way they wash and where they wash
> 
> i'm not having a good day!!


 why is your day so bad ?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> why do cats coff up hair balls ????
> 
> i'm not having a good day!!


 They give to many blowjobs to untrimmed cats!

LOL their a really clean animal, so it all builds up!


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

lottie said:


> It's not quite as simple as that!
> 
> Students are given coursework as part of the final assessment. This is moderated by the exam board. I would love to give them A BUT instead I need to write comments about how they can improve and also mark the final copies properly.
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of work there!...was gonna ask if it's worth it in terms of salary but I guess not else you wouldn't be looking at doing something else?


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> why is your day so bad ?


i'm housing sitting ... uv light for the geckos has gone pop can't get a new one till monday. burnt me spuds in the oven (fire alarms).. now the cat has coff up hair balls on the wooden floor i washed on me hands and knees this morning lol :confused1:

i think its time i went into the pub which is 20 steps from the front door :beer:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> why do cats coff up hair balls ????
> 
> i'm not having a good day!!


Reminds me of a joke I saw on a SCRATCHCARD off all things, this morning.

Went something along the lines of ....''why do cats like eating furry balls.....coz they like a good gag'' :huh:

Thought it was a bit borderline for a scratchcard lol


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> In contrast to my last question i have always wondered if a tree branch snaps in a forest and no one is there to hear it ... does it make a sound
> 
> and before someone says of course it does , the sound that we hear is the conversion of longitudinal waves (vibrations) into an electrical impulse which the brain interprets as sound. Without an ear and a brain to interpret the waves the air would just vibrate ... that isnt sound ?????


that is another situation along the lines of schroedingers cat....

you have to look into quantum theory for the answers to that...

although.... sound is just vibrating air. it doesn't have to be audible by humans to be 'sound'. we call high frequency sounds 'ultrasound'.. we cant hear them but they are still sound waves. only when you get to electromagnetic waves rather than vibration can you say it is rf ~(radio frequency)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

here's a couple of mine (im greedy)....

1) when people cut bodies up and put them into their freezers, how do they fit them in? i can barely fit a bottle of water in my freezer - do i need to stop eating before i can dispose of a body?

2) why do i only attract old or fat, or both women or gay men?

3) why couldnt i be a footballer and earn £200k a week ffs

sorry for choosing


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> i think its time i went into the pub which is 20 steps from the front door :beer:


 sounds like a good plan to me:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How did Boris Johnson not manage to drop the Olympic flag?

Why is drinking in the street outside the bar more fun than inside, and why does the beer taste better?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

cardio or weight training?

*runs


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Who decided time?


 The Egyptians had subdivided daytime and nighttime into twelve hours each since at least 2000 BC, hence their hours varied seasonally.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

:ban:



steelicarus said:


> cardio or weight training?
> 
> *runs


----------



## phil price (May 21, 2008)

ok, i have 2 after a lot of thought,

1, what color would a smurf turn if you choked it????

2, why cant women put on mascara with there mouth closed?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> The Egyptians had subdivided daytime and nighttime into twelve hours each since at least 2000 BC, hence their hours varied seasonally.


 Thats worth a rep.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

cardio sux said:


> The Egyptians had subdivided daytime and nighttime into twelve hours each since at least 2000 BC, hence their hours varied seasonally.


So why 60 minutes and 60 seconds instead of 100?



phil price said:


> 2, why cant women put on mascara with there mouth closed?


Why do women have to put on their makeup on the train or bus instead of the bathroom?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Why do women have to put on their makeup on the train or bus instead of the bathroom?


Multitasking...I think most women are better at it then men...( Most of the time...)...


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

dmcc said:


> So why 60 minutes and 60 seconds instead of 100?


My guess would be that because they used sundials, so their main units were fractions of 360 degrees. 24 goes into this nicely, as does 60, and 3600 (60x60) etc etc.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

is cardio sux a man or a woman?

avatars confuse me


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> My question
> 
> How long before I start to panic again about my contest. LOL!


Right about......................

NOW...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Give me a masculine man any day...


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

phil price said:


> ok, i have 2 after a lot of thought,
> 
> 1, *what color would a smurf turn if you choked it????*
> 
> 2, why cant women put on mascara with there mouth closed?


depends on how you are choking it... i would say clear... but if you lucky purple :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Has my progress in this weights game been any good?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

dmcc said:


> http://shaunmccarthy.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/360-in-a-circle-60-minutes-and-60-seconds-what-is-so-special-about-60/
> 
> Why do women have to put on their makeup on the train or bus instead of the bathroom?


http://shaunmccarthy.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/360-in-a-circle-60-minutes-and-60-seconds-what-is-so-special-about-60/ 

I had the same question a while ago.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I would like to know why we can't punish seriouse criminals with a " Eye for an Eye " attitude...


Because the government are a bunch of a$$holes who would prefer to re-habilitate and tickle there toes with a feather instead of giving the crim-mofo's what they deserve!!!

Maybe we should give the worst crims detached houses in the countryside in a bid to help them stop offending? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

How long does it take for your bum hole to go back to original size after being stretched, and if it stayed stretched would your pooh fall out :confused1:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Lin said:


> How long does it take for your bum hole to go back to original size after being stretched, and if it stayed stretched would your pooh fall out :confused1:


pmsl .... it goes back to the normal size pretty quickly.. no your poo doesn't fall out but you may have a problem pushing for 24 hours after. :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How long does it take to bleed to death?


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> How long does it take to bleed to death?


 If a large blood vessel is cut, a person can bleed to death in one minute or less. Rapid loss of one quart or more of blood often leads to irreversible shock and death.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> If a large blood vessel is cut, a person can bleed to death in one minute or less. Rapid loss of one quart or more of blood often leads to irreversible shock and death.


pmsl .. i wuv's google too


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> pmsl .... it goes back to the normal size pretty quickly.. no your poo doesn't fall out but you may have a problem pushing for 24 hours after. :whistling: :innocent:


I'm jus curious because I watched something to do with porn and this bird, they said her asshole went that big on a regular basis her ass muscles stopped workin and she now has to have a bag :cool2:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Lin said:


> How long does it take for your bum hole to go back to original size after being stretched, and if it stayed stretched would your pooh fall out :confused1:


you could experiment and let us know the results :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> you could experiment and let us know the results :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :innocent:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Why can't I have a body like Branch Warren through the power of thought alone?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Why can't I have a body like Branch Warren through the power of thought alone?


Why am I constintaly experiancing Deja Vu..?


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

What is the difference (if any) between the United Kingdom and Great Britain?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

johnboy05 said:


> What is the difference (if any) between the United Kingdom and Great Britain?


Great Britain is England, Scotland and Wales the United Kingdom is England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

johnboy05 said:


> What is the difference (if any) between the United Kingdom and Great Britain?


Great Britain is the principal island in the British Isles. Scotland, England and Wales are located on Great Britain.

The UK is formally the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. Technically and legally, "Great Britain" does not exist as a country.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

if you were asked by your son/daughter how many sexual partners you've had would you tell them ??

would your answer be honest if this amount was high??


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> if you were asked by your son/daughter how many sexual partners you've had would you tell them ??
> 
> would your answer be honest if this amount was high??


No I wouldn't it's none of their business


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Lin said:


> No I wouldn't it's none of their business


i told my daughter but my amount was a honest low .. :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> i told my daughter but my amount was a honest low .. :tongue:


even though I have spent the last 24 yrs with 3 men I covered a bit of ground before this :cool2: therefore would not want them to see this as a target to aim for :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Why do your eyes burn the day after you've been drinking and why do you feel so tired :confused1:


----------



## debodeebs (Aug 18, 2008)

is there an after life


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Is there no end to the repeats of Friends on E4?


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

ok .... to grow anything you need a seed ...

therefore how did someone manage to grow seedless grapes


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Is there no end to the repeats of Friends on E4?


No,they may as well rename E4 as the friends channel.ha ha


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

[edit] Seedless grapes

Seedlessness is a highly desirable subjective quality in table grape selection, and seedless cultivars now make up the overwhelming majority of table grape plantings. Because grapevines are vegetatively propagated by cuttings, the lack of seeds does not present a problem for reproduction. It is, however, an issue for breeders, who must either use a seeded variety as the female parent or rescue embryos early in development using tissue culture techniques.

Wikipedia rocks!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> [edit] Seedless grapes
> 
> Seedlessness is a highly desirable subjective quality in table grape selection, and seedless cultivars now make up the overwhelming majority of table grape plantings. Because grapevines are vegetatively propagated by cuttings, the lack of seeds does not present a problem for reproduction. It is, however, an issue for breeders, who must either use a seeded variety as the female parent or rescue embryos early in development using tissue culture techniques.
> 
> Wikipedia rocks!


 wish I never asked :lol: :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Can someone explain the relationship between Leprechauns, Saint Patricks Day and how the ppl in Ireland feel about these subject..?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> wish I never asked :lol: :lol:


Well my son you did, therefore you shall be shot at dawn, and your tongue shall be ripped from your wee little head and left on the steps of the whipekedia mansion for all unwise women to rub their prawns on :cool2:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Lin said:


> Well my son you did, therefore you shall be shot at dawn, and your tongue shall be ripped from your wee little head and left on the steps of the whipekedia mansion for all unwise women to rub their prawns on :cool2:


Time of the month Lin? :laugh:


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Con said:


> Dont know the answer but surely not:confused1:
> 
> My question, which religion is the right one and does repenting on my death bed get me through the pearly gates:lol:


Mormon is the right religion....they get 7 wife's!! 

Yep! asked a couple of christians who tried to convert me while I waited for my tyres to get done recently and they said you can. I asked them, If anyone can ask for forgiveness and be aloud 'in', can the devil? they didn't know.....which leads me on to mine....... can he?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

it says in the bible that god will forgive "mankind"

the devil is a spirit and he will be "thrown into the lake of fire" so he is not included in the whole forgiveness thing


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> Time of the month Lin? :laugh:


No :laugh: I'm just going through my phase ''I'm screaming inside'' but no-one knows :whistling:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ya need shagging women lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> ya need *shagging* women lol


What is this word, has it just been invented :confused1: I have just urbanned it and this is what it says;

shagging - to shag - to have sex inconspicuously, wearing sunglasses or having long hair to cover the eyes.

Do I need an hair cut, barstuards I only had it done 3wks ago :cursing:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Lin said:


> What is this word, has it just been invented :confused1: I have just urbanned it and this is what it says;
> 
> shagging - to shag - to have sex inconspicuously, wearing sunglasses or having long hair to cover the eyes.
> 
> Do I need an hair cut, barstuards I only had it done 3wks ago :cursing:


i'll let you know after i've googled it :confused1:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Carolina shag

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Redirected from Carolina Shag)

Jump to: navigation, search

The shag is a form of swing dancing that evolved from the jitterbug and jump blues of the big band jazz era and originated along the strands between Myrtle Beach, South Carolina, and Wilmington, North Carolina, during the 1940s. It is most often associated with beach music, a genre of rhythm and blues-based songs that lend themselves to this dance form. According to Bo Bryan, a noted shag historian and resident of Beaufort County, the term was coined at Carolina Beach, North Carolina. Today, the shag is a recognized dance in national and international dance competitions held across the United States.

In the dance the upper body and hips hardly move as the legs do convoluted kicks and fancy footwork. The man is the center of attention, showing off, and the woman's steps are either mirror steps of the man's or a sort of marking time while he shows off with spins and other gyrations.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> is cardio sux a man or a woman?
> 
> avatars confuse me


very much female :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> Carolina shag
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


So not only do I need my hair cut, I need to learn to dance too :laugh:


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

why when i have been in so many gay clubs

do i hear the chat up line

no woman gives a blowjob like a man

and no man gives a blow job like me ?

and i dont know the answer

but is it true?

but i,m not that curiuos i wanna find out tho

i just want someone to tell me:innocent:


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

How come everything in America is so cheap?

The new star vmax $17999 (£9700 ish) to buy in the states and £16000 uk?????????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

glenn said:


> why when i have been in so many gay clubs
> 
> do i hear the chat up line
> 
> ...


Yes it is true.

I want to know how on earth, in Family Guy, Peter suggesting a Cleveland Steamer to Lois got past the censors.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Is Muffin the Mule a sexual offence?

Why,all of a sudden can't i hit my 3 wood anymore?

Why do men have nipples?

....that is all :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

el capitano said:


> Why do men have nipples?


I believe it's because all embryos are inherently female and the nipples develop before the release of the hormone that makes a foetus male.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I believe it's because all embryos are inherently female and the nipples develop before the release of the hormone that makes a foetus male.


 :thumb:

Any ideas with the 3 wood problem? lol


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

GYMBABE said:


> what happens when we die?


To our bodies? They go back into the earth and eventually get recycled. The bugs will eat our bodies and bacteria will decompose us.

Ultimately they die aswell, and in the end the earth will melt because the sun will become too hot and explode. Perhaps the human race will continue to live on elsewhere in the galaxy/universe or parrallel universe, who knows. If not then we all get recycled and our body is broken down into the elements ie carbon, nitrogen, oxygen, hydrogen etc and the elements that were bound together to make us will be free once more.

If you're asking about spiritually, if we have a soul/spirit then i can not answer. But i do believe that we have a spirit. I still cant give a definative answer to what happens to a spirit when it is cast from its vessel (body).

You knew all that sh1t anyway though :wink:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

why did the american government kill john f keneddy?

the poor man was very sick and was in constant pain, was it a sympathy killing?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Why does the last bit on the toilet roll run out faster than the rest of the roll did?


Because the outer circumfrence of the roll is smaller thus less toilet paper needs to be removed for one rotation, thus the roll looses thinckness at an exponential rate.

The tree thing in the woods - sound is energy and in the case of a branch snapping, energy (in the form of molecular attraction) is released and HAS to be radiated from the source. There is no other possible energy transition possible except a little heat which is neglectable. Sound is energy, I think noise is the energy as we interpret it.

My question - what does it mean to have a re-occuring dream that your teeth are falling out?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

when we die thats it ... unfortunately we have evolved to the extent that many refuse to accept their own mortality (practically anyone religious)

if you consider that the universe has been around for several billion years and is likely to around for several billion more then the pathetic 80 years you exist does not really amount to much in the grand scale of things...

the concept of an immortal soul is so flawed that its not worth considering and underlying it all is the simple fact there is not one shred of evidence to support it .... similar to most religious ideas


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

dru0111 said:


> Because the outer circumfrence of the roll is smaller thus less toilet paper needs to be removed for one rotation, thus the roll looses thinckness at an exponential rate.
> 
> The tree thing in the woods - sound is energy and in the case of a branch snapping, energy (in the form of molecular attraction) is released and HAS to be radiated from the source. There is no other possible energy transition possible except a little heat which is neglectable. Sound is energy, I think noise is the energy as we interpret it.
> 
> My question - what does it mean to have a re-occuring dream that your teeth are falling out?


Energy is merely an abstract concept it has no physical form ... you are right to say that the process of the branch snapping releases energy but energy has no sound ... the result of that energy on the ear is to convert the energy to an electrical signal that is interpreted as sound by the brain....... no ear no sound .


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Is it illegal to wrote on money (notes)...damaging legal tender?

Also why do people write on it?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> Energy is merely an abstract concept it has no physical form ... you are right to say that the process of the branch snapping releases energy but energy has no sound ... the result of that energy on the ear is to convert the energy to an electrical signal that is interpreted as sound by the brain....... no ear no sound .


  .

Energy in its different forms (SOUND, heat, Kinetic, potential, nuclear, chemical...) is used to define ALL natural phenomena.

The conservation of energy law states that one energy can transfer to another (i.e. chemical to sound) but the total energy stays the same. A branch snapping is a natural phenomena therefore energy in the form of sound is created in equal magnitude to the energy in the form of possibly chemical that holds the branch to the tree. Does not matter if a human is there to witness it, if we observe the branch snapping from a distance and do not hear a sound, why do all the birds in that tree become excited? Sound is a form of energy (longitudinal waves) and these are created as a result of the branch snapping.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

What happened to wellard?


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

why does it have to be bank holiday monday and not bank holiday week


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

where do missing socks go ?

what makes a person left or right handed ?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

What do people think of " Doctor Who "...?

Did anybody watch " Little House on the Praire ";;?


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> What do people think of " Doctor Who "...?
> 
> Did anybody watch " Little House on the Praire ";;?


which doctor who the old 1 or new 1 the old 1 kicked serious **** and the new 1 its oryt


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bulldog88 said:


> which doctor who the old 1 or new 1 the old 1 kicked serious **** and the new 1 its oryt


The old one..remember watching it as a kid and loved it...Never seen the new one...not really interested in it...But I would watch repeats of the old one if I can find them...


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Why does everything thats bad for you tast so good and every thing so good tasts so bad???

And why do human beings crave things that can do us harm??

And why cant we all have genetics like ronnie colman even if we dont want to get that big?


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yer the old doctor who was great got some of the videos lol



pecman said:


> Why does everything thats bad for you tast so good and every thing so good tasts so bad???
> 
> And why do human beings crave things that can do us harm??
> 
> And why cant we all have genetics like ronnie colman even if we dont want to get that big?


If only we all craved raw eggs and they tasted like chocolate instead of feeling like youv'e just swallowed somebodys spit or their lovejuice :lol:


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

why can't i fit my fist in my mouth?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

because its up someone elses bottom?


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha :lol:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

duffman16 said:


> why can't i fit my fist in my mouth?


Is anyone else going to admit that they just tried this to see if it's true?? :lol:

Or is it just me :confused1: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

yer i tried it i almost did it almost broke my jaw 2 :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

dru0111 said:


> .
> 
> Energy in its different forms (SOUND, heat, Kinetic, potential, nuclear, chemical...) is used to define ALL natural phenomena.
> 
> The conservation of energy law states that one energy can transfer to another (i.e. chemical to sound) but the total energy stays the same. A branch snapping is a natural phenomena therefore energy in the form of sound is created in equal magnitude to the energy in the form of possibly chemical that holds the branch to the tree. Does not matter if a human is there to witness it, if we observe the branch snapping from a distance and do not hear a sound, why do all the birds in that tree become excited? Sound is a form of energy (longitudinal waves) and these are created as a result of the branch snapping.


think your confusing exactly what energy is .... energy is a scientific concept to explain how a system performs work .. sound is not energy . When the branch snaps it does release energy that allows the air to perform work i.e causes it to move and vibrate ... vibrating air is not sound .... vibrating air causes the ear drum to vibrate which converts into electrical impulse that the brain interprets as sound. regarding the birds getting excited .. maybe its coz they have a hearing system too which converts  vibrating air into sound

consider why a deaf person does not hear sound and why you cant hear a dog whistle ????


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

why?


----------



## Shifty (Mar 4, 2008)

No and Yes Only in special times, my wife is School Teacher


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

pecman said:


> Why does everything thats bad for you tast so good and every thing so good tasts so bad???
> 
> And why do human beings crave things that can do us harm??
> 
> And why cant we all have genetics like ronnie colman even if we dont want to get that big?


because back in the day things that taste good now ie full of sugar would have been a rare and excellent source of energy and so taste good to us to encourage our eating it.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

If a word in a dictionary is misspelled, how

would you know?

If its zero degrees tonight, and tomorrow

its meant to be twice as cold, how cold

will it be?

If ghosts can walk through walls and glide down stairs, why don't they fall through the floor?


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> If a word in a dictionary is misspelled, how
> 
> would you know?
> 
> If ghosts can walk through walls and glide down stairs, why don't they fall through the floor?


Love those 2 :laugh:...and so true :S lol


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Also if there is such things as ghosts, Why dont you see a t-rex walking around, After all people have said to see horses,dogs and cats ect?????

WHY ARE WE HERE?????..... me personally was put here to train..But who's bright idea was it to work??


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you trump in the night when asleep because in the mornin you always do a massive one


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> is it possible to totally disintergrate a person with a cheese grater?


Haha that made me LOL!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Lin said:


> Do you trump in the night when asleep because in the mornin you always do a massive one


as long as you dont wake up in the middle of the night to [email protected] in the bath everything else is ok.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Girl4 said:


> Is it illegal to wrote on money (notes)...damaging legal tender?
> 
> Also why do people write on it?


Do it in Scotland and Wales - Bank of England notes are not legal tender there.... :lol:



duffman16 said:


> why can't i fit my fist in my mouth?


Because your fist is too big or your mouth too small (I can fit my fist in my mouth :tongue: )


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

pecman said:


> who's bright idea was it to work??


Ours actually, with the advent of the Industrial revolution


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

If volvic natural mineral water has been filtering through volcanic rock for thousands of years, why does it have a sell by date?

Why does the song "Isn't it Ironic" ACTUALLY include any irony, or is that the ironic part of it? i.e rain on your wedding day, thousand forks when all you need is a spoon - bad luck, not ironic at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> as long as you dont wake up in the middle of the night to [email protected] in the bath everything else is ok.. :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: you cheeky monkey with a good memory :tongue:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Why are nearly all goodlooking girls taken? Lol or they just tell me that hmmmmmm:laugh:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Why are nearly all goodlooking girls taken? Lol or they just tell me that hmmmmmm:laugh:


ive noticed this too, the fittest birds are always mismatched with some clown.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> ive noticed this too, the fittest birds are always mismatched with some clown.


 Theory me and some pals came up with was......when you wonder how the hell did that guy pull her its because he's a safe bet. He more than likey wont cheat and treat her well as he's really luckey, bare in mind this was a pub conversation after an all day session.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Theory me and some pals came up with was......when you wonder how the hell did that guy pull her its because he's a safe bet. He more than likey wont cheat and treat her well as he's really luckey, bare in mind this was a pub converation after an all day session.


yeh we have these convos quite a lot when we out drinking, it really dont make sense sometimes, the most sexiest hottest bird will walk in to the pub with her skirt the size of a belt and her tits up by her chin, and on her arm will be the worst thing possible.. some skinny little dirty chav, or just some really weird looking ''he's nice on the inside'' bloke. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: why!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

could be one of many for me take a pick?

why are most women crazy?

which superhero would win in a massive fight?

why do shots seem a good idea after a few drinks?

is there anything after death or are we just worm food?

why does the 15stone FAT guy in the pub keep telling me how much he weighs?

what is the funniest joke ?

oh and does size matter? << although i maybee asking a question when i really dont want to know the awnser hahaha


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Can fat people go skinny dipping?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> yeh we have these convos quite a lot when we out drinking, it really dont make sense sometimes, the most sexiest hottest bird will walk in to the pub with her skirt the size of a belt and her tits up by her chin, and on her arm will be the worst thing possible.. some skinny little dirty chav, or just some really weird looking ''he's nice on the inside'' bloke. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: why!!


i agree with the safe bet theory ........ its age related as well ...

as women get older they usually have the confidence to pair up with a guy of similar attractiveness ...

girls around 18 -25 pair up with a safe bet lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> i agree with the safe bet theory ........ its age related as well ...
> 
> girls around 18 -25 pair up with a safe bet lol


Very true, that is the main age, well ish. Thing is most people are settleing down by 25ish so they sometimes stick with the guy who is a safe bet, even if he is a bore. Bad times.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

..but we're nice people too


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Very true, that is the main age, well ish. Thing is most people are settleing down by 25ish so they sometimes stick with the guy who is a safe bet, even if he is a bore. Bad times.


explains the one in two divorce rate mate lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> ..but we're nice people too


LOL i'm getting sick of having to bust out "im a nice guy", wears thin after a while. :bounce:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> could be one of many for me take a pick?
> 
> why are most women crazy?
> 
> ...


Its not the size of the wand, but the wizard waving it. :beer:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

is 0.5 inches big for a penis?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> is 0.5 inches big for a penis?


 If your a hampster yes.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hahaha, gymbabe, i did say MOST women but as you have awnsered i will take it you are one of the crazy ones lol hahaha :tongue:

nathan, i do like to believe its the motion in the ocean not te size of the boat but i highly doubt it, at least if i knew than id also know if the £££££'s iv spent on c0ck pumps was a waste or wort a try hahahahaa


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Some girls say its what you do with it and not the size that matters.

Anyway, average size is around 5.5 to 6 inches erect isnt it ?


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Some girls say its what you do with it and not the size that matters.
> 
> Anyway, average size is around 5.5 to 6 inches erect isnt it ?


no 9 inches is the average size:tongue:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Julio said:


> no 9 inches is the average size:tongue:


Really, so all this time ive just been average, damn.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Julio said:


> no 9 inches is the average size:tongue:


For you, ya greedy thing.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Why can people not spell?

Why do senior people in my office lie to me? (or at least be economical with the truth)


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> If your a hampster yes.


i have a question... whats a hampster??? :confused1:


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

shorty said:


> i have a question... whats a hampster??? :confused1:


Its like a small cow:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

warren_1987 said:


> hahaha, gymbabe, i did say MOST women but as you have awnsered i will take it you are one of the crazy ones lol hahaha :tongue:
> 
> nathan, i do like to believe its the motion in the ocean not the size of the boat but i highly doubt it, at least if i knew than id also know if the £££££'s iv spent on c0ck pumps was a waste or wort a try hahahahaa


Girth is more important than length - face it, a Peperami probably wouldn't be much cop, would it? 

ANd length isn't all that - too big and you'd better find a girl who's into pain :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we still talking about pepperamis?

im confused and naive


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> we still talking about pepperamis?
> 
> im confused and naive


:laugh:

Yeah, right............ :whistling:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Really, so all this time ive just been average, damn.


Im well below that average:crying: :crying:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

heres a question for you all, why when anti matter collides with matter they dont always cancel each other out and release energy, even if the mass and density of the two particles is the same??

Also is a singularity a wormhole or a black hole or are they all the same thing?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Why is Evian Naive spelt backwards?:laugh:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol threads like these always end up funny

i think most women prefer girth 2 b honest, fcuk them pornstars i heard b4 set they have 2 have a semi on 2 look good for the cameras:innocent:


----------



## mtb (Feb 27, 2007)

Why do men have nipples?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

mtb said:


> Why do men have nipples?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

Girl4 said:


> Ok..if you have a question that you really want answering you can ask it here  and let's see if someone on the forum has the answer...see how clued up we all are (Yep I'm bored today lol :laugh
> 
> My question that I always wanted to know is....
> 
> Do teachers have annual leave on top of the time off they get for school holidays?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

How much wood, would a woodchopper chop, if a woodchopper would chop wood ?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> How much wood, would a woodchopper chop, if a woodchopper would chop wood ?


All of it... :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Should I look for a new job?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Should I look for a new job?


Always... :beer:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

If I will live past 30


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

I want to know why Liverpool think they have a chance at winning the league every year


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

dan2004 said:


> I want to know why Liverpool think they have a chance at winning the league every year


 more importantly I want to know why they dont!!!!!


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Thats easy = Rafa+rotation+chamionsleague


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

why are women such bitches?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

why do i feel old and depressed at 24?


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> why are women such bitches?


not all of us are ... :tongue:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

why is my body clock totally out ... blooming wide awake club at silly o'clock tis not good!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

u awake now


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tapping me finger on the keys ... wondering wot the fook to do .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Why do i get man flu too often??(which is whats kept me awake).


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

read ya messagaes god i am sleepy


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

man flu how do u mean mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a mere sniffle!!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

offo said:


> read ya messagaes god i am sleepy


no ... i'm not that type of girl that talk to strangers lol :tongue:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

dan2004 said:


> Thats easy = Rafa+rotation+chamionsleague


 only just after a shocking display in the qualifiers ( probable go onto win the intertoto cup nxt year,,then again maybe not ),,started cheering on the oposition it was that bad,was a penalty though which was missed,,think the best action was when the 2 managers were having a pop at each other over giving the ball back from throw in when their goalie put ball out of play to get physio on for their player:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> why are women such bitches?


Because only a bitch like me could love a bastard like you..... :lol: :laugh:

Actually I could have a big rant involving hormones and 'princess' syndrome but I have to go to work....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> no ... i'm not that type of girl that talk to strangers lol


offo isnt strange he's just a drunkerd - think oliver reed

my new question is.......

*why, no matter what you have you always want something better?*

i could go out tomorrow and buy a bugatti veyron and i still wouldnt be happier id want a better car


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

why do i wake up with a sore ar5e every morning since ive had a flat mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> why do i wake up with a sore ar5e every morning since ive had a flat mate


'cos he is also your masseuse? :tongue:

....i'll get my coat!! :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Why cant females say i'm sorry? Ever!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'cos he is also your masseuse? :tongue:
> 
> ....i'll get my coat!! :whistling: :whistling:


its his brother actually


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Okay, I'll say it-I'm sorry.
> 
> Thats for the few people who take exception to my explicit remarks on this site and any other men who have never had an apology from a woman......


dont think u need to apologize


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Personally, I like the bluntness of some of the women around here. Keep it up, ladies.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Why is there more disgust on the white PC side when the N-word is used?

Most of my black friends couldnt give a fcuk...

Not even the N-word has to be used....

I mean even with individuals from Pakistani origin are called "Paki's" .... Fair enough if they're from the west Indies etc.... But when they are in fact from pakistan ... it's racist. British people don't throw a fit when we're called "Brits".... it's nothing more than a shortening of a word.....

I can understand why asian individuals would be offended by "******" though -_-


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you look good in the nude?

Answers and evidence please


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Why is there more disgust on the white PC side when the N-word is used?
> 
> Most of my black friends couldnt give a fcuk...
> 
> ...


i think a lot of people take it as an offence as they find it derogitory.. maybe part of culuture, but i knw loads of asian lads of pakistani origin, who have no problem with term paki when we joking about.. i know indians dont like being called it becasue they say we aint the same etc. its a touchy subject to be honest mate.. some people take offence some dont..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TH&S said:


> Do you look good in the nude?
> 
> Answers and evidence please


I'm just gonna sit back and await all the replies........ :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm just gonna sit back and await all the replies........ :thumb:


some sit back and watch life, some take part. think you should join in Beklet


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i look good naked - my neighbour told me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> some sit back and watch life, some take part. think you should join in Beklet


I already did  Someone elses turn :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Do you look good in the nude?
> 
> Answers and evidence please


You first...


----------

